# Angeln macht Kinder glücklich



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







Wer kennt es nicht, sei es aus der Verwandschaft, aus dem Bekanntenkreis oder dem Verein:
Wie glücklich Kinder sind, wenn man sie angeln lässt!

Wie Augen leuchten, Hände zittern, wie Spannung, Neugier und das Leben erwacht ...

Hat jemand schon mal PETA, NABU oder BUND Kinder glücklich machen sehen?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

Das angeln Kinder glücklich macht kann ich unterschreiben. 

Zu deiner Frage, eher nein. 
Da gilt eher nur gucken aber nicht anfassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

eben - fernhalten statt machen lassen.

Und Angeln ist eben machen lassen........


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

Und je *früher* desto besser,Mama ist mit mir damals im Bauch Angeln gegangen.

Was daraus geworden sieht man ja,Hobby auf Umständen zum Beruf gemacht....und ich liebe es bis heute.

|wavey:


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

Ich hab beim Angeln bis heute genau dasselbe Flashgefühl wie damals, als ich zum ersten Mal als kleiner Kerle ne Rute in der Hand hatte.

Kann man mit Worten schwer beschreiben - aber deswegen bin ich immer noch mit Begeisterung dabei.

Und das völlig fangunabhängig - fängt schon "trocken" beim Ködertuning, Montagenausdenken etc. an.

Angesichts der vielen verschiedenen Angelmethoden usw. wird das einfach niemals langweilig.

Ganz im Gegenteil: Bei Beschränkung auf eine Methode und/oder einen Zielfisch würde es mir sehr schnell langweilig werden

--> gibt einfach so viele geile Facetten beim Angeln, wobei man sich auch jedes Mal auf andere Art kreativ ausleben kann.

Zumal sich durch "interdisziplinäres" Vorgehen auch für die einzelnen Methoden bzw. Zielfische jeweils große Vorteile ergeben - je besser die anglerische "Allgemeinbildung", desto einfacher die methodenspezifische Verfeinerung, Finden von Speziallösungen und/oder Tackle für ganz bestimmte Anforderungen usw.

Habe zum Glück damals als Allrounder angefangen und würde mit heutigen Von-Anfang-an - (Wunschvorstellungs-) - "Zielfischbeschränkten" nicht tauschen wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



gründler schrieb:


> Und je *früher* desto besser,*Mama ist mit mir damals im Bauch Angeln gegangen.*
> 
> Was daraus geworden sieht man ja,Hobby auf Umständen zum Beruf gemacht....und ich liebe es bis heute.
> 
> |wavey:


#6#6#6


----------



## Fischknipser (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

Wenn das Wetter gut ist und dazu auch noch die Fische beissen ist mein Sohn nicht mehr vom angeln wegzubekommen,aber meistens läuft es ausser am Forellenteich eher bescheiden. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

was wieder zeigt:
Es geht ums Angeln nicht ums fangen alleine.

Selbst schon bei den Kids ;-)

Toll!


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> was wieder zeigt:
> Es geht ums Angeln ...



und nicht um glänzende kinderaugen.
nu mach noch mal ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

Doch, auch um glänzende Kinderaugen ...
Ist sogar der Titel...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

Doch, auch um glänzende Kinderaugen ...
Ist sogar der Titel...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich hab beim Angeln bis heute genau dasselbe Flashgefühl wie damals, als ich zum ersten Mal als kleiner Kerle ne Rute in der Hand hatte.



Um ehrlich zu sein....ich nicht. Als Kind war das anders, man war immer so aufgeregt, wenn es zum Angeln ging oder man einen Fisch gefangen hat. Man entdeckte jedes Mal was neues...der erste Zander, das erste große Rotauge usw. das war ein ganz anderes Gefühl als wenn ich heute was fange.

Mittlerweile habe ich über die Jahre schon viel gesehen, viel gefangen...der Kick ist bei normalen Fischen / bekannten Gewässern weg. Die Gewässer hier werden auch immer schlechter, weswegen ich auch ein anderes Hobby entwickelt habe das ich oft nebenbei ausübe (wenn ich was mache muss es Früchte tragen, auch im Hobby)...aber trotzdem gehört Angeln zu meinem Leben dazu.

Damals als Kind hatte ich auch sehr viele Kollegen, die angelten. Für uns das ultimative Hobby, was uns alle sehr glücklich gemacht hat. Mit zunehmenden Alter haben viele das Angeln aufgegeben oder sind nur noch gelegentlich mal am FoPu...

Deswegen....gerade in der Kindheit kann Angeln (nach meiner pers. Erfahrung) einem sehr viel geben. Muss nicht nur Spaß sein, sondern auch das Kennenlernen der Natur, Bildungen von Freundschaften oder erlernen gewisser Kompetenzen...


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Hat jemand schon mal PETA, NABU oder BUND Kinder glücklich machen sehen?



schelm du.
hab ich, habs auch gepostet, ist aber jetzt im off.
seis drum.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

Das Fischen das macht Kinder froh
und Erwachsene ebenso.

Wer braucht da noch Haribo?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das Fischen das macht Kinder froh
> und Erwachsene ebenso.
> 
> Wer braucht da noch Haribo?


DAS IST ein geiler Spruch!!


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das Fischen das macht Kinder froh
> und Erwachsene ebenso.
> 
> Wer braucht da noch Haribo?



#6#6#6


----------



## Mollebulle (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

... also ich find ein paar GUMMIBÄRLE  (nicht als Köder ) beim angeln nicht verkehrt ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

Schleckermäulchen?
;-))))


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



D1985 schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein....ich nicht. Als Kind war das anders, man war immer so aufgeregt, wenn es zum Angeln ging oder man einen Fisch gefangen hat. Man entdeckte jedes Mal was neues...der erste Zander, das erste große Rotauge usw. das war ein ganz anderes Gefühl als wenn ich heute was fange.


hmmm, also ich empfinde das schon noch so.
klar, schlaflose nächte wie früher wenn´s zum angeln ging, hab´ ich heute nicht mehr, ja doch, eigentlich schon, ich angel ja fast ausschließlich nachts, aber es kribbelt immer noch.
schon im vorfeld bin ich hibbelig wie ein kleiner junge und auch über ein fingerlanges rotauge kann ich mich freuen.
nicht abschneidern ist das ziel.
zum thema ansich.
meine jungs, mittlerweile 17, der andere fast 19, hatten auch dieses leuchten in den augen.
die interessen haben sich mittlerweile deutlich in eine andere richtung verschoben, aber das war bei mir auch nicht anders.
der "kleine" jedoch, seit dem 01/09 lernt er koch, muß natürlich auch am wochenende ran, arbeitszeiten allgemein sind eh´ sehr speziell, hat sich letzte woche aber wieder daran erinnert und wir sind zusammen los.
es wird nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein, er hat wieder ordentlich blut geleckt und dieses leuchten in den augen.
war extrem cool.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> der "kleine" jedoch, seit dem 01/09 lernt er koch, muß natürlich auch am wochenende ran, arbeitszeiten allgemein sind eh´ sehr speziell, hat sich letzte woche aber wieder daran erinnert und wir sind zusammen los.
> es wird nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein, er hat wieder ordentlich blut geleckt und dieses leuchten in den augen.
> war extrem cool.


Köche und Angeln passt eh, wie bekannt.........
:g:g:g
:vik::vik:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

Ich hab jetzt schon Hummeln im Hintern wenn ich daran denke, dass es nächstes Wochenende an den Kanal auf Zander geht.



> schon im vorfeld bin ich hibbelig wie ein kleiner junge und auch über ein fingerlanges Rotauge kann ich mich freuen.
> nicht abschneidern ist das ziel.



Absolut


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon Hummeln im Hintern wenn ich daran denke, dass es nächstes Wochenende an den Kanal auf Zander geht.


ja gut, so doll isse bei mir nicht, aber an dem tag wo´s losgeht bin ich in gedanken fast nur am wasser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

Wir sind alle zumindest noch ein bisschen Kinder (zumindest beim Angeln)
;-))
Find ich toll!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ja gut, so doll isse bei mir nicht, aber an dem tag wo´s losgeht bin ich in gedanken fast nur am wasser.



Is aber auch Premiere für mich muss man dazu sagen :q


----------



## bombe20 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal PETA, NABU oder BUND Kinder glücklich machen sehen?


diese aufzählung kannst du um grüne und spd erweitern, aber das wäre politik und damit ot.

deine frage möchte ich mit einer gegenfrage beantworten: hast du jemals ein kind glücklich gesehen, dessen neugier in moralisch/etisch begründeten verboten erwachsener erstickt wird?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



bombe20 schrieb:


> deine frage möchte ich mit einer gegenfrage beantworten: hast du jemals ein kind glücklich gesehen, dessen neugier in moralisch/etisch begründeten verboten erwachsener erstickt wird?


NEIN!


----------



## bombe20 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

Danke!


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



Jose schrieb:


> schelm du.
> hab ich, habs auch gepostet, ist aber jetzt im off.
> seis drum.



auch schade...


----------



## bombe20 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



D1985 schrieb:


> Die Gewässer hier werden auch immer schlechter


das ist hier nicht anders. vor fünf jahren noch habe ich mit 1er haken und tauwurm geangelt. heute bin ich bei hakengröße 6 oder 8 und kaufe maden.


> weswegen ich auch ein anderes Hobby entwickelt habe das ich oft nebenbei ausübe


darf ich fragen, um welches hobby es sich handelt?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



bombe20 schrieb:


> das ist hier nicht anders. vor fünf jahren noch habe ich mit 1er haken und tauwurm geangelt. heute bin ich bei hakengröße 6 oder 8 und kaufe maden.
> 
> darf ich fragen, um welches hobby es sich handelt?



Ich habe öfter meine Kamera mit und mache Bilder (knappe 2 Jahre) Nebenbei ist dann oft die Rute im Wasser. Lässt sich beides meist recht gut kombinieren. So bin ich in der Natur und habe was davon (Fisch, Bild oder bestenfalls beides)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

So oder so:
Nehmt Kinder mit, wenns geht.
Die freuen sich!!


----------



## ronram (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

Von Zeit zu Zeit sieht man am Kölner Rhein auch schon mal nervöse Papas mit aufgeregten Kindern...der Stöpsel hat eine Angel, der Papa nicht, aber Angst, dass man sie "erwischt".

Der Sohn möchte unbedingt Angeln.
Der Papa hat keine Ahnung vom Angeln, keinen Schein und fürchtet Ärger zu bekommen...will dem Kind aber das Angeln ermöglichen.

Das sieht man als Angler, geht hin und tauscht ein wenig der eigenen Angelzeit dagegen ein dem Kind zum Fisch zu verhelfen und dem Vater die Sorgen zu nehmen. Der macht nämlich alles richtig!
"Keine Sorge, solange ich hier bin kann der kleine mit der Angel Grundeln zuppeln so viel er will. Da kann nichts passieren."

Und da kenne ich auch noch andere Angler, für die das selbstverständlich wäre. 


...und dann die strahlenden Kinderaugen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

Kinder macht Angeln glücklich! Und diejenigen Kinder, die das nicht mögen (und die gibt es auch) müssen ja nicht angeln (obwohl da kenne ich auch einige, die den Papa begleiten MÜSSEN).


Zu der Frage:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal PETA, NABU oder BUND Kinder glücklich machen sehen?



JA bei NABU! ... NABU Aktionen für Kinder, auch denen der NAJU, und da gibt es sehr viele, sehr schöne und sehr interessante ...
Habe sehr viele Kinder sehr glücklich gesehen.
Man sollte sich diese dämlichen Hinweise auf NABU usw. sparen, denn diese sind unnötig, falsch und somit kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

Angeln macht Kinder glücklich.
Angelbegeisterte Kinder bedeuten mehr  Stunden am Wasser.
Also kann die Prämisse nur lauten:
Gebt den Kindern Rute und Rolle und ab ans Wasser!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Angeln macht Kinder glücklich.
> Angelbegeisterte Kinder bedeuten mehr  Stunden am Wasser.
> Also kann die Prämisse nur lauten:
> Gebt den Kindern Rute und Rolle und ab ans Wasser!


#6#6#6


@ Toni:
 Ich hab noch keine gesehen, die lieber beim NABU zugucken statt selber angeln...

Ausser: 
Man gibt ihnen alternativ keine Gelegenheit zum Angeln..

Und hier gehts um "glücklich", nicht um "schön oder interessant" - ob jemand "Glücklich" ist (vor allem Kids) wenn sie belehrt werden? 

Die Kids, die ich kenne nicht...

Aber vielleicht sind bayerische Kids ja anders...:
"Ja weisst Seppi, jetzt gehn mir mal zum NABUH!
Da kannst lernen, warum Du nicht auf die Wiese und an den Bach sollst, damit die Natur geschützt wird."

Ich muss meinen Nichten/Neffen mit sowas nicht kommen.

"Gange mr angla!", zieht da anders....



PS:
Dann weiss ich jetzt schon, dass Dir auch die anderen Themen, die da noch kommen werden, wen Angeln alles glücklich macht, Dich nicht glücklich machen werden...

Kann ich mit leben...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht sind bayerische Kids ja anders...:
> "Ja weisst Seppi, jetzt gehn mir mal zum NABUH!
> Da kannst lernen, warum Du nicht auf die Wiese und an den Bach sollst, damit die Natur geschützt wird."



:m


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Toni:
> Ich hab noch keine gesehen, die lieber beim NABU zugucken statt selber angeln...
> 
> Ausser:
> ...



Ob du damit leben kannst, wenn ich eine konkrete Antwort auf eine konkrete Frage gebe, ist mir schnuppe wie Schuppe.
Mich macht Angeln glücklich, sonst hätte ich es nicht als Hobby und Kinder, die angeln, macht es auch glücklich.
Alle Angelvereine, in denen ich bin, und dem, indem ich aktiv Vorstand bin, steht deswegen Kinderförderung ganz oben, soweit, dass es in der Satzung verankert ist.
Nur weil ich die Antwort geben, dass ich auch bei NABU glückliche Kinder sehe, schließt nicht aus, dass ich im Thema (Kinder, die angeln => glücklich) ganz bei Dir bin.
War halt wieder mal klassisch Thomas's Geistesleistung.
Auch dein angekündigtes Wissen zu mir, zeigt in Wirklichkeit diesbezüglich deine Wissenlücke und Wissensbeschränktheit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



ronram schrieb:


> Von Zeit zu Zeit sieht man am Kölner Rhein auch schon mal nervöse Papas mit aufgeregten Kindern...der Stöpsel hat eine Angel, der Papa nicht, aber Angst, dass man sie "erwischt".
> 
> Der Sohn möchte unbedingt Angeln.
> Der Papa hat keine Ahnung vom Angeln, keinen Schein und fürchtet Ärger zu bekommen...will dem Kind aber das Angeln ermöglichen.
> ...


#6#6#6


----------



## phatfunky (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen!! Mein Sohn (8) geht hin und wieder seit über 3 Jahren mit mir und wir haben zusammen einige unserer schönsten Momenten erlebt. Und wer kann mir folgendes erklären: er wurde u.a. mit ADHS diagnostiziert, hält aber einen 24 Std. Schneider-Ansitz souverän aus, ohne ein einziges Mal über Langeweile zu klagen! Ergotherapie auf kosten der Krankenkasse? Quatsch. Angeln hat genauso viel therapeutische Wirkung. Und (an PETA und wie ihr idioten alle so heißen) wenn das kein "triftigen Grund" sein soll, dann könnt ihr mich mal..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

Gefällt mir! Super beschrieben, gerade auch das mit ADHS..

Da gabs auch mal ne Meldung von einem Projekt in der Nähe von Nürnberg, wo sie mittels Angeln verhaltensauffällige Kids "runter brachten"..

Angeln macht also nicht nur Kinder glücklich - gesund isses eh!!!


----------



## phatfunky (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir! Super beschrieben, gerade auch das mit ADHS..
> 
> Da gabs auch mal ne Meldung von einem Projekt in der Nähe von Nürnberg, wo sie mittels Angeln verhaltensauffällige Kids "runter brachten"..
> 
> Angeln macht also nicht nur Kinder glücklich - gesund isses eh!!!




Danke Thomas. Davon abgesehen dass ich die Diagnose eher skeptisch sehe, liegt es auf der Hand, dass angeln ein ruhiges Verhalten in Kindern fördert. Und bestimmt auch manch ein erwachsener. Mich bringt es auch mal runter wenn ich sonst mit Leben aufgebracht bin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

Auch Musiker (Kinder im Manne?) macht ja Angeln glücklich und rettet die:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332117
:g:g:g


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

Angeln beruhigt einfach ungemein. Am liebsten gehe ich deshalb auch alleine, da hat man die meiste Ruhe. Ich fühle mich immer richtig ausgeglichen wenn ich nach dem Angeltag nach Hause komme. Ob ich geschneidert habe oder nicht spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

Auch noch das "Kind im Manne" ;-)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

Na klar. Beim Angeln kann man ewig Kind bleiben


----------



## silverfish (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*

Ob Kind oder Mann sei dahin gestellt !
Angeln beruhigt und macht glücklich !
Ich war nach einem Angelausflug ohne Fisch oft entspannter
und ausgeglichener als nach nem "normalen " Spaziergang.
Wenn ich die Freude in den Kinderaugen über den selbst gefangenen Fisch sah ,konnte ich mich auch wieder wie ein Kind freuen !


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



silverfish schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Freude in den Kinderaugen über den selbst gefangenen Fisch sah ,konnte ich mich auch wieder wie ein Kind freuen !


#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln macht Kinder glücklich*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Sind super Jungs geworden die mit beiden Beinen mitten im Leben stehen.|stolz:


Angler mit Anglerpapa - was soll schief gehen?
#6#6#6


----------

